# South Wales Meet 11th November



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,
lets squeeze another meet in before Christmas  .

So Sunday 11th November , early afternoon 

Bit of a cruise , photo stop , and then down to the Watermill for a late Sunday lunch , great food and large carpark for our TT's 

http://www.pub-explorer.com/southwales/ ... ebysea.htm

UPDATE 

*Meet at the Services M4 on Junction 33 11am*

Then on down to the seafront at Barry Island , stop , chat , pics

Then on to the Watermill via the coast roads , through Sotherndown to Ogmore , stop in the parking area , photos ,

More details of the route will be avaliable on the day

then finish at the Watermill for a late lunch 
 we are booked in for lunch at 3 - 3.30 pm

I will need to let them know who will want the superb Sunday Roast in advance , so please let me know :wink: 
the normal daytime menu is avaliable

For those who came last time you will know how good the Roast Lunch is , there is also a regular menu to chose from http://www.pub-explorer.com/sabrain/des ... ermill.pdf

Hope to see you all there , all details will be updated so keep an eye on the thread

So , who's comming then 

1.Conlechi 
2.mattyR +1
3.HunTTy
4.Sally Woolacott
5.cass TT
6.ttjay
7.Kegman +1
8.head_ed
9.G12MO X
10.kingmuppet +1
11.Major Problem+1
12.Yellow Peril
13.chrishTT
14.ybuzko +1
15. dogsoldier 20
16. Mendip TT+1
17. davies

Mark.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice one Mark..count me in

Matt


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Go on then if I must - - - stick me down  

How many will we get this time then Mark?
Cheers

Jay


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

hi Mark,

Count me in, for now. 

It's actually my birthday weekend so I'm not absolutely sure what I'm doing yet. As I'm moving this Friday - :lol: :lol: help will I ever be ready when the van comes???!!! :roll: - brain is a bit focused on that at the moment.

I'll let you know as soon as I've got my act together.

See you Sally


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

hi Mark,

Count me in, for now. 

It's actually my birthday weekend so I'm not absolutely sure what I'm doing yet. As I'm moving this Friday - :lol: :lol: help will I ever be ready when the van comes???!!! :roll: - brain is a bit focused on that at the moment.

I'll let you know as soon as I've got my act together.

See you Sally


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

count me in as well, 
Cheers  
J


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great stuff  

i am sure there will be a few more along soon


----------



## Cass TT (Jun 25, 2007)

Should be ok for this one Mark as I have to take the night off to see Meatloaf in Cardiff - might aswell make a day of it!

Perhaps go for a slightly longer cruise??


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

<i'd do anything for ....the tt.. but I wouldn't do that!!!!!>:lol:

only kidding

see you all soon  :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Cass TT said:


> Perhaps go for a slightly longer cruise??


 Definatly Cass , having a drive about and looking into that today 

Mark


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

sounds good to me,,,,,will have to let you know about her indoors see what she is working


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey guys,

I should be up for this, the 11th is free at the moment so as long as I am in the country I'll be there!

Mart.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mart , i will keep your passport until the 12th :wink:

Sam , hope you got your car back in time , i am looking forward to seeing that *BIGGER TURBO * 

Had a mini meet today with mattyR and hunTTy , scouted out some good road for the cruise 8)

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Come on then Mark - Let us know the route


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

count me in aswell.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

kingmuppet said:


> count me in aswell.


 Nice one Rich,
added you to the list


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Just had my 'on call' dates for November and I'm OFF ON THE 11TH!! Count me in, her as well I suppose


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark....two weeks to go and 11 TT's!! 

Matt


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Mark put me down as a probable, going stock car racing on the saterday so wil probably be there unless i kill myself


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i might make an appearance if the missus doesnt want to go shopping :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Look forward to seeing you

Major problem 
Yellow Peril
chrishTT

1st post updated 

We've got 13 TT's now , unlucky number  

who's going to be no 14 :-*

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mate what time do you usually finish up? Would be quite a drive for me but meets are a bit slow up here at the mo and would be good to see so many TTs. Not sure if I can make it yet and not sure about such a long round trip when up at 6am the next day for the daily grind...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Mate what time do you usually finish up? Would be quite a drive for me but meets are a bit slow up here at the mo and would be good to see so many TTs. Not sure if I can make it yet and not sure about such a long round trip when up at 6am the next day for the daily grind...


 We will be meeting at around 11.30 am , eating at the Watermill at around 3pm , we wont be more than 20mins from the M4 for your journey home 

would be great if you could make it 8)

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Mart , i will keep your pasport until the 12th :wink:
> ...


 Sounds like its comming together now Sam

hope you can make it for the 11th 8)

Mark.


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

woohoo lots of people coming  i'll be the 14th  count me in as highly likely ))


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ybuzko said:


> woohoo lots of people coming  i'll be the 14th  count me in as highly likely ))


 Great stuff 8) 8)

keep an eye on the thread for details 

Mark


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

conlechi said:


> ybuzko said:
> 
> 
> > woohoo lots of people coming  i'll be the 14th  count me in as highly likely ))
> ...


will do


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ybuzko said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > ybuzko said:
> ...


 I've just added you to the list on the first post 

you've got to come now :wink: :wink:

Mark


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

looking like another great turn out Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Kegman said:


> looking like another great turn out Mark


 Yep , so far so good 8)

and still waiting on a couple more to come back to me

i will be pestering people soon about who's eating and who's for the Roast Dinner 

Mark.


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

can somebody give me the exact location? the postcode, preferrably


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

prob meet up bridgend 
mark will be along soon to comfirm this and give you postcode etc...


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

think Mark is planning to meet at services on J33 of the M4

is that right Mark? :wink:

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ybuzko said:


> can somebody give me the exact location? the postcode, preferrably


 Hi Yana,

I will be posting more details for the meet in the next day or two

*we will be meeting up at the M4 services at Junction 33 at 11am *

not too early :wink:

see you there

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

UPDATE on 1st post

one week to go , lets hope the weather holds for us [smiley=sunny.gif]

*I will need to know who's for the Sunday Roast* and partners ,wives etc so i can confirm the numbers with the Watermill

See you all soon 8)

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

When do you need def number mate. Couple of us are making the run to wales on the 11th. Not sure if we meeting with you or Mark yet.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> When do you need def number mate. Couple of us are making the run to wales on the 11th. Not sure if we meeting with you or Mark yet.


 Hi,
would be great if you could join us 8) 8)

i will need to confirm numbers for the lunch before Thursday

check the deails in the 1st post for times etc

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

No problem


----------



## Cass TT (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Mark - hit snag working 8 - 4, was looking to shoot off early but 5 hours is pushing it!!!!!

If you want to pm ur mob. no. I can contact u if I get away early to see where you are. So no for lunch m8.

Let me know the route when u can.

Cheers

Cass


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

count me and my bf in


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Cass TT said:


> Hi Mark - hit snag working 8 - 4, was looking to shoot off early but 5 hours is pushing it!!!!!
> 
> If you want to pm ur mob. no. I can contact u if I get away early to see where you are. So no for lunch m8.
> 
> ...


 Time to call in sick :wink: :wink:

can't be helped , not to worry will PM you my mobile no just in case you can sneak away early 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ybuzko said:


> count me and my bf in


 Cool 8)

1st post updated

see you Sunday

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Alreet Guys&Dolls

I have been asked by a few on the forum to bring some spares, so if anyone needs anything drop me a pm.

See you all Sunday

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

2 for roast lunch please! Nice route too Mark.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

2 roasts for us as well please Mark

Matt


----------



## davies (Sep 26, 2007)

hi will be joining you for the meet wont be eating but will join u at the pub 4 a drink first time iv been to one so will c u there at junc 33


----------



## davies (Sep 26, 2007)

first time iv been but i wll b ther wont be eating but mayb a couple of drinks thanx 4 the invite


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't think I am going to be able to make it on Sunday. Looking at the map, it is a very long way. Having just moved house, finances are a bit tight so I think I will have to enconomise especially on petrol.
Hope it goes well and the weather keeps fine for you.

Sally


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,
Shame our cruises have happened on the same day again. We finally have got quite a few folks comming so I have pledged my support too. Post up some pics of yours and we will do the same. Hope to meet you soon after all our e-mails! Perhaps we can get our groups together next year for a mid Wales cruise.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,
Thanks for the updates , lunch requests etc 

Just checked out the weather for the weekend , Sunday [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

*Sally* , Sorry you cant make it perhaps next time

*davies* , look forward to meeting you at your first meet

*TT4PJ* ,Phill , spring mid Wales meet will have to happen :wink:

Mark


----------



## Cass TT (Jun 25, 2007)

soundz like a good excuse for a drive up to Brecon Mark!!!!


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry guys not sure if im going to be able to make this meet as im going to northampton on saterday and i was going to drive back the same evening but the mrs has decided we should stay the night  
but im going to try and leave early and come straight to the services to meet with you all  
any idea what kind of time you are going to be leaving the services?
Mark any chance of pm your mobile no. to me so i can call to see if you are all still there incase im running a bit late?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Not decided quite yet but there's a good chance I'll make my way over - and bring one or two friends and their cars too, so possibly another 3 to add to the convoy. I'll let you know for sure by Friday.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

hi mark,

as phill says, shame we have clashed but there is a big difference in distance between the two!

an early mid wales meet next year would be cool, i'm having to depart with the car nxt yr to fund my other hobby! motox 

pete!


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Mark,
Will be there + 1, But no lunch this time around! Will prob have to shoot off early. 
Cheers
J


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yellow peril said:


> sorry guys not sure if im going to be able to make this meet as im going to northampton on saterday and i was going to drive back the same evening but the mrs has decided we should stay the night
> but im going to try and leave early and come straight to the services to meet with you all
> any idea what kind of time you are going to be leaving the services?
> Mark any chance of pm your mobile no. to me so i can call to see if you are all still there incase im running a bit late?


 Matt , you have PM 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Cass TT said:


> soundz like a good excuse for a drive up to Brecon Mark!!!!


 Yep Cass , some good driving roads up that way 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*Ok folks,
I need to confirm how many are eating with the Watermill Friday Evening ,

Please let me know if you have not already *

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Weekend's nearly upon us now folks - I am bringing some parts for Conlechi, Kegman and Hark (if he's coming) so let me know if you need anything 
cheers 
Jay

See Ya All Sunday - Going to have my Vino tonight, instead of tomorrow - don't want a hangover on Sunday


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Weekend's nearly upon us now folks - I am bringing some parts for Conlechi, Kegman and Hark (if he's coming) so let me know if you need anything
> cheers
> Jay
> 
> See Ya All Sunday - Going to have my Vino tonight, instead of tomorrow - don't want a hangover on Sunday


 Hi Jay,
thats 2 parts for me ,yeh 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes Mark - All ready


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Mark, the car is still running poorly, having starting and running issues so won't be able to go for the cruise, although i will be at my girlfriends house in cardiff tomorrow, so i should be able to meet at the services (excusing the state of the motor)

Will you be able to run vagcom for me to see if there are any error codes if its not too much bother, I'm currently at a loss as to what the problem is. 

any help much appreciated.

Cheers, Rhys.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, My mate Jon is also coming now, he is a TTOC member but don't use the forum - he will be in his new 3.2 TT


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Hi Mark, the car is still running poorly, having starting and running issues so won't be able to go for the cruise, although i will be at my girlfriends house in cardiff tomorrow, so i should be able to meet at the services (excusing the state of the motor)
> 
> Will you be able to run vagcom for me to see if there are any error codes if its not too much bother, I'm currently at a loss as to what the problem is.
> 
> any help much appreciated.


Rhys sorry to hear you are having troubles mate. what seems to be the problem then? What have you checked etc?

Matt


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Rhys - PM Sent

Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

dogsoldier20 said:


> Hi Mark, the car is still running poorly, having starting and running issues so won't be able to go for the cruise, although i will be at my girlfriends house in cardiff tomorrow, so i should be able to meet at the services (excusing the state of the motor)
> 
> Will you be able to run vagcom for me to see if there are any error codes if its not too much bother, I'm currently at a loss as to what the problem is.
> 
> ...


 No Problem Rhys,
will bring my laptop and cable with me 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Spent this afternoon cleaning the car ready for tomorrow and it started raining 

never mind....got these pair on standby...umbrellas at the ready.... in case it starts raining again










:lol:

Matt


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

il be up at sunrise to do mine,,,,,, dusters washed, polish at the ready


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Spent this afternoon cleaning the car ready for tomorrow and it started raining
> 
> never mind....got these pair on standby...umbrellas at the ready.... in case it starts raining again
> 
> ...


 Bring them anyway Matt :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Could I just mention that the blonde in that photo is the next Mrs. Problem! :-*


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

hope you gonna tell loraine 1st,,,hate her to walk in the house to find the new mrs problem :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm sure she'd understand.

  :x :evil: [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

is that before our after she has fed you your own nuts !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

you should have sen my missus face when she caught me "trawling the net" on google for pictures of "pit girls with umbrellas"!! She thinks I have some sort of fetish!!!


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah can imagine yr excuse,,,honest love, you need a brolly, just so happens there were these girlies that just appeared on screen :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> you should have sen my missus face when she caught me "trawling the net" on google for pictures of "pit girls with umbrellas"!! She thinks I have some sort of fetish!!!


 Here's another one for you Matt :wink:


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

becareful Mark,,,,,you aint seen the front,,,,shemale alert :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Kegman said:


> becareful Mark,,,,,you aint seen the front,,,,shemale alert :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

:lol:

:wink:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

anyone after a tomtom 1 sat nav
lookin for Â£100

if so will bring it with me tommorow
as i never use it

chris


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Here's another one for you Matt :wink:


It's me - I was young and I needed the money!


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

couldnt make the meet had to watch the big derby on tv and the villa won just, hope you all had a good day and hopefully see you on the next meet up


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Another Good Meet Today - Superb Route

Some Pics


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

hey guys gutted today was late today couldnt find you as i was at the wrong junction!!!! 

hope you had a good day

i waited at ogmore just in case you came down never mind theres always next year


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

good pics these jay pretty gutted i didnt come now

do all 3.2 tts come with the black extension on the rear spoiler? wouldnt mind one myself


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Was a good day!!
Yes the 3.2 come with the spoiler extension as standard but to remove a spoiler is a bitch.
Telson do an aftermarket extension which attaches to your original spoiler- see Mattyr's Carbon Fibre One - Lush but Â£Â£Â£'s


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah good day had by all I think!! Great roads from Barry to Ogmore...twisty bits ...fast bits...cracking fun!!

Food was great too!!

Big shout to Mark for organising again...not too many getting lost!!

here's some pics














































And here's one of my nice clean car that I took before we met up










looking forward to the next meet already!!!

Matt


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

looks like you had better weather than us :x


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

hope you all made it home safe and well 

*A BIG thanks everyone who came along today  , a great bunch of people who all contributed to another memorable meet .*

14 shining TT's 8) 8)

was a bit chilly but at least the rain held off for our seaside travels . For those who couldn't make this one , make sure you make the next one :wink:

thanks to Matt and Jason who with their local knowlage helped me plan the driving route :wink:

Some good entertaining roads for our driving pleasure :twisted: , not mentioning the suicidal sheep on the coast road :roll:

Again good food and company in the Watermill .
I have posted some of my pics below

*See you all at the next one *

Mark

Some pics 8)


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Great pics guys- especially me coming round the roundy-cheers Jay
looks like 2'nd half of meet was as good as the first.
Thanks Mark
Owen enjoyed too_see you all at next one plus many more TT at this rate.
J


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

coTTsie said:


> looks like you had better weather than us :x


 Yep,
the weather was kind to us , cold but dry 

Two great meets on the same day

*Time to plan a North meets South Wales ( and surrounding areas ) cruise meet i think 8) *

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

A great day! Thanks for the organisation again Mark, it's much appreciated. 

A North Meets South would be good. If today's speeds are any kind of indication, Machynlleth would take about 45 minutes!! :twisted: :roll:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice to meet you and your other half today Emyr..glad you had fun on the drive to Ogmore

 Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> A great day! Thanks for the organisation again Mark, it's much appreciated.
> 
> A North Meets South would be good. *If today's speeds are any kind of indication, Machynllech would take about 45 minutes!! :twisted: :roll:[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry, sorry, sorry!! Work took me away yet again & I couldn't even get onto a computer to tell you I wasn't going to be able to make it.

Looks like you all had a great time - maybe next time for me eh? :roll:

Mart.


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry about not making the start of the meet but was nice to catch up with the hardcore TT owners who sheltered in the Watermill for food. 

Thanks Mark for organising yet another enjoyable meet and look forward to seeing you all at the next one.

cheers Richard.


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

anyone fancy doing me a sig using this pic.

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f268/ ... V32545.jpg

cheers.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

whens the next meet
hope its a new years meet (hint :wink: hint mark)


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Richard...you have PM

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> whens the next meet
> hope its a new years meet (hint :wink: hint mark)


 Got an idea for a *big one *in the new year Chris 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Are we all off to Mumbles Mark??? :roll: :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Sorry, sorry, sorry!! Work took me away yet again & I couldn't even get onto a computer to tell you I wasn't going to be able to make it.
> 
> Looks like you all had a great time - maybe next time for me eh? :roll:
> 
> Mart.


 One day Mart :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

cheers Matty.

I have just resized it and added it in my profile but does it take a while before it becomes active because it doesn't seem to be showing any wording yet alone the sig.

thanks


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

ok now it works. must be from now on and doesn't attatch onto old posts.

oops what a muppet.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Are we all off to Mumbles Mark??? :roll: :roll:


 :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought it would attatch to old posts but obviously not :?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

mumbles sounds good
different scenery
some nice windy and straight roads down this way
especially by swansea airport

test the ARB's and suspension put to the test mark :wink:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Mumbles...mumbles...mumbles!!!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

yep turn loads of heads down in mumbles
some good places to take pix too


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Mumbles???? :? 
That's not a cruise/meet - that's a commute to work!! :lol:

Matt, tell Michelle that Lorraine was chuffed to have another female to take the piss out of us blokes with, and hope her first day back went ok.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Matt, tell Michelle that Lorraine was chuffed to have another female to take the piss out of us blokes with, and hope her first day back went ok.


Yeah Michelle thought it was brilliant too!! They do love to rib about the time/money/cleaning effort spent on our babies.

I expect they were totalling up our spends when they were in the Ladies Emyr!!!

*My only worry is that when i'm dead and gone she sells my mods for what I said I paid for them!!!*

think i'll add that to my sig!!!!


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Mark

Thanks for organising another good outing. Sion is still talking about "lots and lots of Daddy cars!" :lol:

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Not sure about mumbles - unles its in winter - but down the Goer to Reynoldston tfor lunch at the King Edward (or Arthur or whatever King it is!) is a good little run.I'm sure Emyr with his local knowledge could help ... :wink:

Looking forward to the ARBs & new braided hoses on Friday :twisted:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> Mark
> 
> Thanks for organising another good outing. Sion is still talking about "lots and lots of Daddy cars!" :lol:
> 
> ...


 Glad you could Make Alex it and that little Sion enjoyed it too , they are never to young :wink:

See you at the next one 

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

It's the King Arthur in Reynoldston. Really nice food there last time I went, and I must admit the car park would look good filled with Daddy cars. 

There was a rumour a while back that you could book some of their rooms by the half day - perfect for secret executive liaisons apparently, though I never tried myself (if you saw my secretary you'd understand why! :roll: )

I have to admit, Gower would be nice for a meet providing you easterners don't mind travelling?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> I have to admit, Gower would be nice for a meet providing you easterners don't mind travelling?


 Good excuse for a drive out down your way for a change 

sounds like a plan 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Mumbles would have to be avoided on a Sunday afternoon though perhaps...toooo much traffic!!

I'm up for a trip down that way...Oxwich....Falls Bay...Rhossili etc

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Mumbles would have to be avoided on a Sunday afternoon though perhaps...toooo much traffic!!
> 
> I'm up for a trip down that way...Oxwich....Falls Bay...Rhossili etc
> 
> Matt


 Sounds good ,
a post Christmas jaunt :idea: , the roads should be quiet out of season :?

wanders off looking for a map .....................................................


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> wanders off looking for a map .....................................................


wanders off onto "Google" more like to get the details for the King Arthur and the "half day specials"!!!!! :lol:

Matt


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

If you book they'll let the function room by the hour  ... with stage, piano and erm anything else you may want - thinking about that scene in that chick-flick Pretty Woman!! 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Might need your local knowlage for somewhere to eat and some interesting driving routes etc 

Mark.


----------

